# Marijuana



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't know if this belongs here but Marijuana can be medicine for various illnesses. I use to smoke it like everyday but had to stop because of asthma. Anyway, it did relieve alot of the anxiety i had around people. I still don't see why they don't legalize it, i mean its nature. The worst thing that can happen is getting a smokers cough. Anyway, Marijuana does relieve anxiety UNLESS you use it on a daily basis. Any thoughts? If this thread is illegal please delete it.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmm... I can count with my fingers the number of times I've smoked and it still causes anxiety for me. I actually become paranoid and start hearing things if I smoke too much... reminds me of the good old days.

I guess everyone's different though. I know for a lot of people it temporarily reduces anxiety. I think there isn't much research on marijuana to prove or disprove its harmful effects. But I think it may be risky for teenagers because the brain is still developing. I've read some things about smoking at a young age being linked to schizophrenia, although I'm not sure if that's true or not. Given my condition, I probably shouldn't smoke at all.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

Pot always made my anxiety a zillion times worse and i only ever started to get panic attacks after i started to smoke it. Sometimes i wonder if i would suffer panic attacks if i had never touched the stuff... i guess ill never know. Its really like anything, some things that work for some pple have the opposite effect for others.


----------



## CityBoyGoneCountry (Oct 30, 2006)

I smoked weed for the first time when I was 15. I've smoked off and on for the past 19 years. I have more than enough PERSONAL EXPERIENCE with weed to be able to have informed and qualified opinions about it.

Weed has never helped my anxiety or made it worse. I smoke it because I enjoy it.

Weed has never negatively effected my life in any way, other than the negativity I get from people who think I'm a bad person for smoking it.

I am a responsible adult and a contributing member of society. I've never robbed anyone. I've never raped anyone. I've never murdered anyone. I've never pushed drug use on anyone. All I ask is to stop being thought of as a criminal and a low-life by society, and to be allowed to live my life the way I want to live it in peace.

I'm sorry I've taken this way beyond the original question of this thread, but I just felt the need to post a preemptive rant to all the negativity that inevitably finds its way into these types of threads.

And by the way, just as a footnote...

Don't use the argument that "it's natural." I know you're trying to help, but that argument is not logical. Just because something is natural does not mean it is fit for human consumption. Poison oak is natural. Screw poison oak.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yeah, it definitely makes my anxiety worse.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I never had any problems with it, but I didn't have anxiety back then.
Now, one puff sends my anxiety thru the roof, so I don't touch it anymore.


----------



## PBNC (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, my honest opinion (and this, of course, just applies to me, and YMMV) is that marijuana has been the most helpful antidepressant and anti-anxiety drug I have used. I'm a different person for all the pot that I've smoked, and I'm grateful for it. It's made me feel happier, more relaxed, and more creative, and it's actually quite stimulating for me. None of the stereotypical sitting on the couch eating Cheetos - I like to exercise or read or do housework, usually, while stoned.


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

Smoking can be fun in the right environment/atmosphere but I do not believe it has any long term benefits to persons with social anxiety. I find marijuana to be paradoxical. To me it is anxiety provoking and anxiety relieving at once. It makes me more self-conscious while at the same time making me less self-conscious all at the same time. I am uncomfortable while intoxicated by marijuana but I like myself more because I can allow myself to be myself because I cannot escape myself.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh hey, another pot thread. 

:hide :hide :hide :hide :hide :hide :hide :hide :hide :hide :hide


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Marijuana really does get a bad wrap. Like the one person on here, he does his daily routines while stoned. I use to go to school stoned everyday and got honoroll all year. I would use it every day if I didn't live in my parents house and under their rules.


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

A little off topic but....

AprilEthereal you're cool


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

Marijuana did nothing for my anxiety when i use to smoke it in the past. I first tried it 2 years ago with my brother. He was heavy into Marijuana at the time and he let me try some. I though this would be like a cure for my anxiety..boy was i wrong. I remember i smoked 2 blunts one time and i felt absoluty nothing at all. I just felt weird and a little sleepy. If anything it made my anxiety worse. I haven't smoked sense 2 years ago. I also heard about it killing your brain cells. I don't need that....i'm already dumb enough as it is. Plus...one day we got pulled over by the cops and i had to pay a $600.00 ticket for simple possession. If my record wasnt so clean..i would've went to jail. I never been soo scared in my life. Thats was enough to make me stop smoking for life. My brother got locked up for 2 weeks and we had to get him out with a bail bonding company. Plus he got fired from his job because of it. Awful...just awful. Needless to say....he doesn't smoke anymore either. LOL!!! *well..not that i know of since we rarely speak anymore*

I also tried Alcohol...didn't do anything either but make my stomach hurt. I remember i drunk a whole bottle of heineken(sp?) to ease my anxiety before leaving the house and i was sick as a dog. Don't let me talk about the taste..ewww that stuff was nasty. I don't see how people drink beer...the taste is horrible and it messes your stomach up bad. 

I guess things work differently for everybody.


----------



## CityBoyGoneCountry (Oct 30, 2006)

Shauna said:


> I also heard about it killing your brain cells.


That's a myth perpetuated by anti-marijuana propaganda.

The worst side effect of marijuana is jail. Prohibition is asinine, plain and simple, and one day it will be done away with. It's just a matter of time.

100 years into the future people will look back on this age and say "what a bunch of morons."


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: re: Marijuana*



Eimaj said:


> A little off topic but....
> 
> AprilEthereal you're cool


LOL THANKS!!!!


----------



## OutbackJack (Dec 5, 2006)

I tried it once hated it when i was 18, moons ago! I get really alarmed though at the self medicating due to SA etc.... me included I think were lucky to live in a age now where least we have knowledge on SA , I actually wonder if 1/2 this self medicating made matters worse, But its hard when your dealing with SA you just wanna numb from the anxiety or attacks! or insane feeling.. I know ppl who smoke Pot daily and cognitively there frustrating at times :afr scattery duno bout everyone just this person i know. Then again i know a few who drink daily too , Does anyone think once the SA is under control this stuff will disapear?? OJ


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: re: Marijuana*



OutbackJack said:


> I tried it once hated it when i was 18, moons ago! I get really alarmed though at the self medicating due to SA etc.... me included I think were lucky to live in a age now where least we have knowledge on SA , I actually wonder if 1/2 this self medicating made matters worse, But its hard when your dealing with SA you just wanna numb from the anxiety or attacks! or insane feeling.. I know ppl who smoke Pot daily and cognitively there frustrating at times :afr scattery duno bout everyone just this person i know. Then again i know a few who drink daily too , *Does anyone think once the SA is under control this stuff will disapear?? OJ*




I don't understand your question.


----------



## OutbackJack (Dec 5, 2006)

AprilEthereal hi I meant Once you get a grip on the SA learn better skills the self medicating stops, ..I wonder just how many ppl are unaware they have SA and drink daily etc think theyre an alcholic or addict when really its SA, I dont mean just the recreational users the daily ones using it to cope Chicken egg thing Hope that makes more sense sorry early in the am Oj :afr


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I honestly think that I will never get over SA. It started during middleschool and now I'm 21. Unless I get some amazing med prescribed I think I'm pretty much fu*ked. I actually think its from smoking marijuana at too young of age and my brain wasn't fully developed. I use to be outgoing and have lots of friends guy and one day in middleschool i started smoking weed and my SA began and just worsened. I do think that marijuana is a great medicine (drug) but I just used it too early in my life before I knew what was for my own good. I really feel that it somehow stopped that area in my brain that makes you socially capable.


----------



## CityBoyGoneCountry (Oct 30, 2006)

AprilEthereal said:


> I honestly think that I will never get over SA. It started during middleschool and now I'm 21. Unless I get some amazing med prescribed I think I'm pretty much fu*ked. I actually think its from smoking marijuana at too young of age and my brain wasn't fully developed. I use to be outgoing and have lots of friends guy and one day in middleschool i started smoking weed and my SA began and just worsened. I do think that marijuana is a great medicine (drug) but I just used it too early in my life before I knew what was for my own good. I really feel that it somehow stopped that area in my brain that makes you socially capable.


Unlikely that it was the weed. This country is full of extroverts and "party animals" who began smoking at a young age. Don't get me wrong, I'm against minors smoking weed, regardless of the fact that I started at 15. Don't think of me as a hypocrite. Think of me as a man who has learned some important lessons from the mistakes of his own youth.

There must be other factors involved in your SA. I would bet my life on it.


----------



## OutbackJack (Dec 5, 2006)

AprilEthereal said:


> I honestly think that I will never get over SA. It started during middleschool and now I'm 21. Unless I get some amazing med prescribed I think I'm pretty much fu*ked. I actually think its from smoking marijuana at too young of age and my brain wasn't fully developed. I use to be outgoing and have lots of friends guy and one day in middleschool i started smoking weed and my SA began and just worsened. I do think that marijuana is a great medicine (drug) but I just used it too early in my life before I knew what was for my own good. I really feel that it somehow stopped that area in my brain that makes you socially capable.


I know i wonder the same if permanantly did damage! :con


----------



## CityBoyGoneCountry (Oct 30, 2006)

How many extroverted teenagers are smoking weed right now? Thousands. Ignoring the fact that they have not been turned into introverts, and assuming that your own introversion must be blamed on weed is ridiculous.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

> assuming that your own introversion must be blamed on weed is ridiculous


No it isn't. It prolly wouldn't turn an extrovert into an introvert but if you're already inclined towards introversion it could well make it worse.


----------



## CityBoyGoneCountry (Oct 30, 2006)

Like I said earlier in this thread, there must have been other factors involved. It's wrong to ignore all those other factors and put all the blame on weed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I say - no doobies. It causes problems, including dependency, gets in your hair - then you have a drug test (nasty!). This board should help with avoiding drugs as a coping mechanismas a viewpoint :yes.


----------



## sasdf (Dec 1, 2006)

ah, nevermind


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

CityBoyGoneCountry said:


> Shauna said:
> 
> 
> > I also heard about it killing your brain cells.
> ...


I'm not sure how healthy it is for one's lungs. :stu I think it would be cool if they developed a "pot patch" for those who enjoy or who could benefit from the effects.

Actually, my drugs of choice (other than sex) are glue and magic markers. Don't worry, I don't abuse them. :lol


----------



## silverleaf (Aug 9, 2006)

> I'm not sure how healthy it is for one's lungs.


Studies have shown that cannabis smoke is not harmful to your lungs. Do a quick search on it if you're interested.



> I think it would be cool if they developed a "pot patch" for those who enjoy or who could benefit from the effects.


There's vaporizers available for those who don't feel comfortable inhaling smoke.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

That is false. Pot has more carcinogens than tobacco. But it doesn't have all the other insane ingredients that they put in tobacco so I'd say its safer than tobacco but breathing in any kind of smoke is harmful to your lungs period. If you use a vaporizer, there is no harm done at all. Amazing huh.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

AprilEthereal said:


> That is false. Pot has more carcinogens than tobacco. But it doesn't have all the other insane ingredients that they put in tobacco so I'd say its safer than tobacco but breathing in any kind of smoke is harmful to your lungs period. If you use a vaporizer, there is no harm done at all. Amazing huh.


You want to buy my Volcano?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What's a Volcano? Yes, I know that a volcano is a mountain that shoot lava, but is there something I am missing here?

This is coming from a guy who didn't even know what a hookah was!


----------



## illb4u (Dec 19, 2006)

i just become 100% quiet, i cant have a conversation while high, :stu period. i like to smoke it alone and watch tv, read or go online cause if i just stand there high, i will start thinking and thinking and as an over-thinker, i would say its not very cool, so i just like to do it alone and keep myself doing something that helps me from think about myself. :sigh


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> This is coming from a guy who didn't even know what a hookah was!


Isn't that what you might find on a street corner downtown?:b


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

^ Hehe I can see it now, a scantily dressed hookah on the corner asking men walking by if they want a smoke. :lol


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

The Volcano is the most well-known vaporizer. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volcano_Vaporizer

The Wicked Roots Vapezilla is probably the most efficient, though. There is another company that makes one like it for cheaper.

Both types use higher grade electronics and the heating elements are kept away from the electronics, as to avoid heating up internal wiring and other things that could lead to possible inhalation of toxic chemicals.


----------



## phx1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I specifically searched for this topic via the search function, just because I wanted to see what other people had to say about this subject.
For about a span of 2-3 months I smoked marijuana probably 1-2 times a week on average. Everytime I did it, even just a little bit, my anxiety would completely dissapear while I was high. I could be MUCH more talkative, and could say what I wanted to say without worry. Everything just seemed to flow better.. like I said, just taking down that anxiety barrier.
These results weren't just temporary, days - weeks later, it was clearly noticable to me that my anxiety in certain social situations was significantly decreased. I'm not dependent on it at all, and don't have an urge to smoke it, and don't plan on smoking anymore anytime soon.

Maybe it has something to do with the difference in people's body chemistry, maybe it's all in the intent or what your mind wants to take from the experience. I was surprised to see so many people saying it didn't help them, because for me, it was a great medicine for my social anxiety.


----------



## bigchris407 (Dec 20, 2006)

My personal experience is that it helps me when I'm alone. I get bored so easily and when I do I get down on myself b/c I always think that if I'm not doing something than I'm not worth anything and smoking alows me to just be with myself. I do find it is a hinderance in certain situations and it can cause me stress, but for just sittin round the house, it's great. Although that's only doing like on weekends. When I smoked all day every day there were more serious neg. effects.


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

phx1 said:


> I specifically searched for this topic via the search function, just because I wanted to see what other people had to say about this subject.
> For about a span of 2-3 months I smoked marijuana probably 1-2 times a week on average. Everytime I did it, even just a little bit, my anxiety would completely dissapear while I was high. I could be MUCH more talkative, and could say what I wanted to say without worry. Everything just seemed to flow better.. like I said, just taking down that anxiety barrier.
> These results weren't just temporary, days - weeks later, it was clearly noticable to me that my anxiety in certain social situations was significantly decreased. I'm not dependent on it at all, and don't have an urge to smoke it, and don't plan on smoking anymore anytime soon.
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with the difference in people's body chemistry, maybe it's all in the intent or what your mind wants to take from the experience. I was surprised to see so many people saying it didn't help them, because for me, it was a great medicine for my social anxiety.


I am the same way when I am high. I am much more talkative and my anxiety lessens. And I am not embarrassed by everything that I do or say. Also, I know weed makes you lazy but when I am high, I wanna go out and do stuff and walk around and then when I am back to normal, I would rather lock myself up in my room.


----------



## NONfiction (Dec 30, 2006)

interesting thread.. Im gonna have to say Marijuana did help my anxiety, aside from worrying about the illegal aspects of it..
I dont smoke it daily, but I have smoked more than a handfull of times.. and it was a positive experience each time.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I use to smoke weed every day a couple months ago. I smoked it everyday for about 3 or 4 years with a few quitting periods. I used it pretty much all day, especially at work (I'd drive somewhere) and I was so outgoing and just chill. Now I can barely even talk to any coworkers. Even my few friends or acquantinces(spelled totally wrong)think I'm completely brain dead. I bet, no, i KNOW if i started smoking again, I would be back to my normal self and actually atleast keep a simple conversation going. Too bad that its illegal and i have asthma. I also noticed Ecstasy made me very social but its horrible for you and I'm just staying away from that. God how I miss my "normal" self. I can't believe my thread is 3 pages long.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

People talk like smoking dope is some kind of religious experience and it makes me want to puke. You can glorify it, garnish it, wrap it up in all the nice sounding words you want but at the end of the day you're only fooling yourself. At least keep it real. Nobody and I mean nobody smokes dope to relieve anxiety. People smoke dope for the same reasons people drink, smoke crack or snort coke. Last I heard about 36% of people with SA abused one drug or another.


----------



## NONfiction (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm gonna have to disagree with that.. I know plenty of people who smoke weed or drink as a way of coping with severe anxiety..and im not saying these people use it as a crutch as their only way to function in society, im saying these people do it by themselves to numb the constant worrying and stress they are riddled with on a daily basis..

I dont do either of the 2, but I've grown up around it.. I've seen it personally for many years.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, it's no different than taking a prescription drug.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm 50 and I've maybe met 3 people in my whole life that I could say for a fact had any kind of anxiety disorder. Counting the keggers and such I went to when I was a teen and in my early 20s I've prolly smoked with several hundred people. They were all smoking for the same reason I was, to escape, to fit in or just to get high.
As for it being the same as prescription drugs, I get them from a doctor. Overall I don't have a very high opinion of the medical profession and I consider most Dr's to be quacks but when I get sick I don't go to my corner drug dealer, I still go looking for a doctor.


----------



## NONfiction (Dec 30, 2006)

I agree with you, but everyone handles situations differently. Some people are soo embarrased about the situation that they dont go to the doctor, and this becomes the alternative for some of those people.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Marijuana*

Using a drug and _abusing_ a drug are two very different things. If a person drinks a beer or two every day because it calms their nerves, then what's the harm? It's really no different than puffing on a joint, or popping some pills given by a doctor.
I have much more trust in pot, which has been used for millennia, over man-made chemicals that have been around for only a few decades.



Thunder said:


> They were all smoking for the same reason I was, to escape, to fit in or just to get high.


I would also add.. to feel normal, comfortable, and at peace with themselves.

Everyone's got different brain chemistry. One man's euphoria, is another man's peace.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

> Using a drug and abusing a drug are two very different things. If a person drinks a beer or two every day because it calms their nerves, then what's the harm?


That may be ok for normal people but 36% of normal people don't have a drug problem. The line between use and abuse with normal people and the line between use and abuse with SA people isn't the same line.
John Q Public may be able to reach for a beer everyday and get away with it but the odds of John Q SA being able to do the same thing are much less.


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Marijuana*

^^ Citations, references, links, support? I do not think you could actually prove that statement.
Oh and comparing a marijuana high to a cocaine or crack high is ridiculous.


----------



## jms42 (May 15, 2006)

Personally I love it and If I ever get over my agoraphobia then I'm totally getting a prescription. 
It's better not to do it though I'll definitely admit that.


----------



## jeepy97_21 (Nov 2, 2005)

I too agree that marijuana is an excellent anti depressant. I havn't touched the stuff in 2 years, due to drug tests but it really did work for me, although the usual dosage in my opinion was a little too powerful, which I think is the reason some people, including me have increased anxiety when smoking pot. I learned from experience that If i just took one or two small hits and put it away, that I would be anxiety free, but if I smoked the usual joint or two, I would freak out sometimes. With one or two hits, I would not be at the point of intoxication, but I would feel good and happy and anxiety free. The only bad part of marijuana is what comes with it, trouble. Of coarse if it was legal this wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## anxiouslittleme (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: re: Marijuana*



emeraldoceans said:


> Pot always made my anxiety a zillion times worse and i only ever started to get panic attacks after i started to smoke it. Sometimes i wonder if i would suffer panic attacks if i had never touched the stuff... i guess ill never know. Its really like anything, some things that work for some pple have the opposite effect for others.


Made me even more of a social wreck than I am. Made my anxiety like a million times worse. I was fine with it for a while, then it started making me really anxious so I had to stop.


----------



## the blue (Jan 15, 2007)

I too am at the point where I question Marijuana's role in my SA. I realized that the only friends I have are pot smokers with similar SA issues. 

I started smoking in college, when I was majorly over weight (classified as dangerous obese by BMI standards), was lonely, and had a hard time making friends. When I was high, I felt like I belonged. Of course what I didn't realize was that I belonged, in a room, or someone's house, doing nothing but watching movies, playing video games, and eating. 

That was back in 2000. I didn't become chronic until 2001-2002 when I found out my new roomie was also a pot dealer. Moved into an apartment with him and another SA stoner, and stayed high for the better part of 2 years. Moved to Massachusetts for 4 stoney months, lost a lot of weight, got a job in Tampa, moved there. Since I've spent years getting high instead of actively trying to improve my SA, I still can't meet people. End result, I've made one friend in Tampa in 3 years, another stoner. He now has to move to Houston to get a job after failing to be able to pay his rent . 

So now I have zero friends. I have to think that somehow, staying inside and smoking pot for 6 years simply HAD to be detrimental. While on vacation, a friend of mine said I "just disappear" when I smoke. No conversation. How can I possibly meet people when, even while around them, I'm still not there?

So,I've joined a gym, signed up for coed softball, got my lexapro prescription refilled (which I've been off for months despite the positive results. Thought I could smoke myself happy), smoked my last bowl, and chucked out the pipe.

While everyone is different, and pot in moderation is fun, a dependancy is a dependancy. I always thought, If I substituted a beer for every bowl I smoked, I'd be a raging alcoholic.

Time to try something new.


----------



## HemisD (Jan 14, 2007)

definetly


----------



## child of bodom (Jan 15, 2007)

ive only smoked weed a few times with my friends, and i love it. just makes me relax for once, and everything tastes better and everythings more funny!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i think have that i have been using it too much lately. it helped with my mixed states of bipolar but when i use it 1-3 times a day it eventually makes my obsessive thinking of negative thoughts related to depression and suicide much worse. although i find that when i am depressed i just so badly want to feel something else so i often end up using marijiuana. i'd say it's okay to use in moderation, just as alcohol is, but when it is getting to a point where you just use to escape reality and you have stopped enjoying it (i.e. taking a negative tole on your life) then you are abusing it and i personally don't think it is healthy. i've done it pretty much at least once a day for the past three weeks and i have definitly not been enjoying it like i used to. i will probably stop once i get my **** together and start attending school regularly (i mostly would miss classes because of depression, just to clarify).


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

I had SA before I started smoking and it definatly does help me. Ive tried many SSRI's, anti-psychotics (for anxiety), and Klonopin and the only drug better then weed for me is Alcohol. And I simply hate the taste of alcohol so much that my new treatment plan is to use Klonopin and Marijuana in conjuction with "Jesus Therapy" to improve my symptoms.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: re: Marijuana*



scotthallkevinnash said:


> I had SA before I started smoking and it definatly does help me. Ive tried many SSRI's, anti-psychotics (for anxiety), and Klonopin and the only drug better then weed for me is Alcohol. And I simply hate the taste of alcohol so much that my new treatment plan is to use Klonopin and Marijuana in conjuction with "Jesus Therapy" to improve my symptoms.


I'm the same way. I think that Jesus just did a ****load of shrooms though. He like tripped balls everyday. Atleast thats what I heard.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Am I the only teenager who's never ever had any urge to do drugs or get drunk? :stu


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

probably not


----------



## Musicologist (Jun 7, 2004)

I think cannabis now is getting more toxic each year. I think it had a huge contribution to the way am today. I think people who have a predisposition to social anxiety should not smoke as it increases paranoia until it you become delusional. I think for adolescents smoking daily are only molding their growing brains to become constantly paranoid. In the baby boomer generation when marijuana was mostly naturaly grown this wasn't so much of a problem but today dealers will do anything to maximise the THC content for a more potent hit. These ridiculous levels of THC is just stupidy. I'm speaking mostly from experience not just what i have researched.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I never got the whole "marijuana helps my SA" thing. I'm stumped. I sure as hell don't smoke weed to help with my anxiety issues. But, at the same time, I'm confident in saying it doesn't make them worse. If I have it, I mainly use it while alone while I'm reading, taking care of plants, playing guitar, and sometimes when hanging out with my sister or friends, etc. I usually am not high around people that make me uncomfortable, and I try to avoid situations where I will be.

"I think for adolescents smoking daily are only molding their growing brains to become constantly paranoid. In the baby boomer generation when marijuana was mostly naturaly grown this wasn't so much of a problem but today dealers will do anything to maximise the THC content for a more potent hit. These ridiculous levels of THC is just stupidy. I'm speaking mostly from experience not just what i have researched."

I don't understand this logic, either. I don't really want to _smoke _it to feel the THC/CBN-CBD effects. I'd rather just swallow it. But, since I don't have much of a choice, I smoke it. I sure as hell don't want to take 7 hits of mid grade product. Why in the world would you not want the highest grade possible? It's not the most important issue in the world, I know, but if you are getting too freaked out from smoking marijuana that is too high of a potency, don't smoke it. I don't see higher potency as a problem (at least for me). To me, the less inhalation, the better.

I'm sick and tired of all this "people with SA shouldn't/can't smoke pot" stuff. Who is anyone to speak for the rest of us? You don't know us personally, you don't know how we interact with people, you don't know how comfortable we are around people. Please. You can suggest folks here not using it in general around others, but don't assume we are all the same and if we use it, we have a problem and are no better than any other drug user using substances to "escape reality/problems". It's not so black and white.


----------



## westpark (Jan 30, 2007)

If anything, pot makes me even more self-concious and withdrawn. I begin to focus more on my problems and I feel alot worse. The only benefit I ever got was that it made watching tv and listening to music quite a trippy experience. Also I used do it when I was working out back in the early 90's because it seemed to give me more endurance. I really cant explain why but it really helped me out in that department.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I watched a healthy dimensions program just a few hours ago.
Exessive use of "that" weed. I can't spell it, causes anxiety and depression. How healthy is that?

jenky


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Maybe so, but marijuana affects everybody differently. Look at Ricky Williams --- a major SA sufferer who quit Paxil. And for what? Weed. Ricky has openly stated that his anxiety is subtled by weed and it has helped him more than any other drug. That is not to say that a great athlete/celebrity like Ricky Williams should influence our decisions, but I have seen numerous posts on here that speak of marijuana and its anxyolitic effects in a very positive manner. 

I think an individual should try a drug for his or herself and not base his/her judgement on everyone elses experience, because what may not work for one person may grant dreams and wishes to another.


----------



## pantera9296 (May 1, 2010)

I have been smoking herb for SA goin on 4 years now. It gave me a closer look at who I am and helped me identify my qualities and that has been a big help. Just a few puffs unwraps the anxiety from my spine. Im comfortable in my own skin when im high, I have self esteem. I see the light in things instead of the dark. Marijuana does different things for everyone, but it has been a helping hand for me. I would recommend other people with SA to try it. Get stoned, watch the sunset while you look back on the good things in life. It is healthy for your soul.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've had nothing but negative experiences with pot tbh. It took my somewhat normal social life and turned me into a recluse. Of course this doesn't happen to everyone, because everyone is different. But I'd say be careful if your gonna to try marijuana, realise if your paranoia/anxiety is getting out of hand when high and find time to just chill by yourself.

Just have to be careful with it though, it has pushed me into psychosis in the past and I have harmed family members because of it. It has a possibility of doing you harm, weed use should be monitored if your willing to give it a go.


----------



## AshCash (Oct 31, 2009)

I got high one time off of that nasty crap and it was the WORST thing ever,caused MORE anxiety for me.So then I had a cigarette and I really really liked it a lot better haha,but still even then I NEVER want to do drugs AGAIN because its GROSS and made me feel like shiz,I felt sick for days.I dont even know why people do it haha,cuz it doesnt work on me at least not the way I wanted to,it smells terrible,luckily I didnt get blood shot eyes,and it made me feel really extremely hungry and I hated it.Drugs suck.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Not too long ago I smoked pot for a week straight, and had different experience than before. Before I got paranoid and now not at all. Then again I think my overall confidence has grown. Anyway, as of now, when I smoke weed, it feels so good, I get all lazy and laugh at just about anything. I get drowsy too, falling asleep feels good too. The only bad thing is I might overeat and then go to sleep, though I have exercise in my life, waking up full isn't the best feeling.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

4 months more months until I enjoy some ganja.

It's sad, but the only thing I want to do with my life is get stoned. It's really the only thing that makes me feel good about myself. Nothing else works.


----------



## shazzaTPM (Oct 29, 2008)

Long story short, marijuana has increased my social anxiety when in groups. It also makes me question my confidence. But, saying that, it has given me a lot of epiphanies about myself and made me realise some things. It also makes things more enjoyable, conversations far mroe profound and creativity to flare through the roof.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Old thread, but oh well.

The last couple of times I smoked, it didn't make me paranoid or anxious, which was odd but nice. It just made me mute. 

It makes me go way too far inside my own head for it to be a social lubricant at all.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Weed has helped me big time. Im baked right now actually. :yes

I have tried many other medicines with fancy names like SSRI, SNRI, Wellbutrin, Seroquel, benzos, and of course, the remeron....lol

Anyways, I take Prozac and Xanax in addition to the weed. The prozac is mainly for its CYP inhibition. I dont really think it helps anxiety directly for me. I have tried every other SSRI as well. 

The Xanax is for preventing panic attacks. The reefer is for self consciousness. It helps me to be more confident and risk taking. Its fun. 

Anyways, Im rambing now and it seems that most people are made worse by the weed but some are made better. That is weird but I think ill still smoke.


----------

